# Mini competition for people that have been cubing for less than 1 year



## goidlon (Oct 12, 2019)

Hello everybody welcome to the new mini competition it will begin on October 13 at 8:30 a.m. The events will be three by three, two by two, four by four, five by five, pyraminx, megaminx, and skewb. First up we have three by three


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 12, 2019)

goidlon said:


> Hello everybody welcome to the new mini competition it will begin on October 13 at 8:30 a.m. The events will be three by three, two by two, four by four, five by five, pyraminx, megaminx, and skewb. First up we have three by three


I can get to compete at last..(missed 3x3 last time)


----------



## alexiscubing (Oct 12, 2019)

i only learnt 3x3 this year but i've been cubing (pyraminx) for over a year. can i compete?

when does the comp start in aest?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 13, 2019)

alexiscubing said:


> when does the comp start in aest?


Where are you @goidlon?


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Oct 13, 2019)

how does this work?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 13, 2019)

wearephamily1719 said:


> how does this work?


On the 13th, he posts scrambles and stuff for us to use, we solve, then post times. Repeat for other events.


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Oct 14, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> On the 13th, he posts scrambles and stuff for us to use, we solve, then post times. Repeat for other events.


oh okay


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 20, 2019)

It’s the 20th now.


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 20, 2019)

So when will this start


----------

